# Cartier Love Bracelet



## Bling&Bags

I'm in love with this bracelet and would really like to hint to my BF to get it for me. Any ideas how much this costs? Would love to hear back from any of you. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## sxytegal

First off, what bracelet?
Link, location, any info?

To hint... it can be easy. 
1) just tell him
2) think about valentine
3) if you show him the pics or info on how you saw this bracelet
keep emphasizing 3


----------



## NYCBelle

i think its about $3000 i was looking into it too lol.  go to the cartier website and email them they got back to me pretty quick


----------



## Zisjen

I'm in love with this bracelet too.  I want the pink gold one.  I think it is a totally timeless piece of jewelry.  My aunt has one - she's been wearing it since 1981 - it NEVER comes off of her wrist.  While it's definitely an investment piece in jewelry, I think it's more than paid for itself at this point.

And I've been very happy with cartier customer service every time I've needed it.


----------



## Bling&Bags

Thanks a bunch ladies! I contacted cartier customer service and they got back to me asap! I am very impressed indeed. Just for reference if anyone is interested (for the UK), the white gold bangle is 2075 pounds and 1925 pounds for both the pink and yellow gold bangles. 

sxytegal - haha, I am using the Valentine's angle.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Is it true that they will not let you purchase it for yourself?


----------



## Jayne1

I have one.  It took about a year, but I finally got used to having the darn thing on my wrist at all times.  At first, it kind of annoyed me that I couldn't take it off.  Now I forget it's there.  I think it's worse in the summer.


----------



## maguses

I think the Love Cuff (incomplete circle) is easier to wear and take off, and u can do it at will. And its abt 700-800 cheaper. Of course, the being screwed idea is lost lol. I love the cartier santos, they have gold screws in that watch's bracelet too


----------



## Minnie

If anyone can locate the pink one for me that would be great!! Thank you.


----------



## ellewoods

I wish my boyfriend would buy one for me!

Funny story- I was just in Mexico, and shopping in Playa del Carmen, and I saw a Cartier Love lookalike bracelet in real gold. I was curious about the cost so decided to take a peek. I thought it might cost $500 or so because it was gold. So I check the price tag and it was.............


$3000!   So the same price as a real Cartier one! Of course, I didn't buy it.


----------



## mlredo

I have a yellow gold Cartier Love Bracelet.  I love it.  Although most of my everyday jewelry is either plat or S/S, I used to wear it next to my watch and it looked so cool.  Don't wear anymore because I am single. 
They are sold in sizes.  You can get it a lil larger to appear more like a bangle or tight more like a cuff.  The key just isn't any lil key//screwdriver.  It is about 2 inches long and is solid gold. It just acts like a screwdriver to bolt the two screws in the side.
You might want to check out Ebay and post something for authentication. 
Honest, it is a wonderful token when you are commited.  Looks so Cool!


----------



## maguses

The key / screwdriver is definitely not (solid) gold, dear. Its just plated with golden looking thingy.


----------



## checkherout

I want one so bad!  I tried to get DH to buy me one for x-mas.  He got really excited when I told him what I wanted and then I had to tell him how much it cost.  Of course it was a bit out of his range, but I am still going to pursue to get my bracelet.  I want the white gold with diamonds!


----------



## mlredo

maguses said:


> The key / screwdriver is definitely not (solid) gold, dear. Its just plated with golden looking thingy.


 
Oops.  You are right, maguses.  I haven't even looked at it in years.  Memory just told me it was wonderful.  My mistake and I find your terms of endearment quite sincere and charming.


----------



## diamond_lover

hmm i wonder how much the one with diamonds cost


----------



## girlie

Minnie said:


> If anyone can locate the pink one for me that would be great!! Thank you.


Minnie, Cartier in Ceasars Palace Vegas may still have it, for I am sure I saw it in Nov.


----------



## fuyumi

It is such a classic bracelet of Cartier. Love it to bits! I love the rings as well.


----------



## nutmehgz

i've been dying to have one since it got popular again last year...have been bugging bf to get it for me but he just couldn't see the rational for spending over $3000 for a bracelet! i don't want to buy it for myself bec it loses the idea behind it... i still throw hints here and there but still no such luck. 

*mlredo, *if you dont mind could you please post pics of  you wearing it... or Anyone who has the love bracelet pls kindly post ....please please pleaseush:



mlredo said:


> I have a yellow gold Cartier Love Bracelet.  I love it.  Although most of my everyday jewelry is either plat or S/S, I used to wear it next to my watch and it looked so cool.  Don't wear anymore because I am single.
> They are sold in sizes.  You can get it a lil larger to appear more like a bangle or tight more like a cuff.  The key just isn't any lil key//screwdriver.  It is about 2 inches long and is solid gold. It just acts like a screwdriver to bolt the two screws in the side.
> You might want to check out Ebay and post something for authentication.
> Honest, it is a wonderful token when you are commited.  Looks so Cool!


----------



## Jen Loves LV

My SA at Lv was wearing one of these, it was gorgeous!


----------



## NYCBelle

I want one!!


----------



## FleurDeLis

Just saw this post.  I have has a Cartier love bracelet for 2+ years so I wanted to post a pic.  It is not the best pic but I hope it wil do.  

Ginab, If you see this . . . my braclet is the rose/pink gold.  It is not bright pink, which is why I like it.  The cost was 3300.00 when we go it.


----------



## theglamorous

It is so beautiful.


----------



## diana

thanks for the picture FleurDeLis, it looks great on you!


----------



## chloe-babe

its such a gorgeous bracelet, and such a romantic gesture behind it. 

I too have wanted one for ages, its just one of those things that you hope you might be surprised with one day


----------



## nutmehgz

FleurDeLis said:


> Just saw this post.  I have has a Cartier love bracelet for 2+ years so I wanted to post a pic.  It is not the best pic but I hope it wil do.
> 
> Ginab, If you see this . . . my braclet is the rose/pink gold.  It is not bright pink, which is why I like it.  The cost was 3300.00 when we go it.



oh my gosh!!!! it looks gorgeous!!!! i love it!!!!!! I WANT ONE SOOOO BAAADDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nutmehgz

chloe-babe said:


> I too have wanted one for ages, its just one of those things that you hope you might be surprised with one day


----------



## FleurDeLis

Thanks guys!!!! Yeah I love the meaning of the bracelet.  My husband also loved it  . . . that is why he got it for me for our 5th anniversary.  When we went to cartier they said to either get rose gold or yellow gold because the white gold requires rodium treatment over time and the bracelet is not supposed to be removed.  I opted for the rose gold because they said they only had one left in the country at the time . . . and that is all I needed to hear


----------



## nutmehgz

FleurDeLis said:


> Thanks guys!!!! Yeah I love the meaning of the bracelet.  My husband also loved it  . . . that is why he got it for me for our 5th anniversary.  When we went to cartier they said to either get rose gold or yellow gold because the white gold requires rodium treatment over time and the bracelet is not supposed to be removed.  I opted for the rose gold because they said they only had one left in the country at the time . . . and that is all I needed to hear



how sweet


----------



## psychedelic

Ladies with this bracelet, do you find yours scratches easily? I'm extremely careful with my jewellery but mine scratches like crazy. Think it must be the high polish finish and the fact that you aren't supposed to remove it. I got mine as a early Mother's Day pressie. It's not even Mother's Day yet and it's looking pretty roughed up.


----------



## preciousmoment

Sooooo pretty.  I love the rose gold one.


----------



## Jayne1

psychedelic said:


> Ladies with this bracelet, do you find yours scratches easily? I'm extremely careful with my jewelry but mine scratches like crazy. Think it must be the high polish finish and the fact that you aren't supposed to remove it. I got mine as a early Mother's Day Persia. It's not even Mother's Day yet and it's looking pretty roughed up.


When I first got mine, I was so careful not to get scratches. But it's inevitable!   Now I kind of don't care anymore... and hope that the patina with age will make it even more beautiful.  I love to garden and if I can't take it off... I just have to garden with it on.  That really scratches it.


----------



## Coldplaylover

I have it in yellow gold and in white gold.  After a week or 2 I want if off badly!  This happens every time and I've had them for around 8 years.  They do scratch easily and feel cumbersome in hot weather.  Maybe it's time to check out the cuff.  I know this sounds gruesome but sometimes I think if I was robbed and they couldn't get it off they would cut off my hand.


----------



## shoes319

I just came back from Vegas and bought the Love necklace for myself and dh bought me the Love ring with the pink sapphire!  Love it - both are in the rose gold -- both of these items were less than the bracelet - and since my mom has a rose gold bangle I figured I'll be happy with that down the road...I love the pink gold!  Very unique...


----------



## La Vanguardia

I have the pink gold Love bracelet that my husband gave to me and I love it to death. I never take it off and at first I was a bit bothered with the scratches, but then, they blend overtime and I got used to it. I also tend to mix other bracelets so there's more likelihood of scratching. If I want to, I can always have it refurbished at Cartier.

I also have the Love pink gold ring and once I fell off my bicycle and got a big and deep scratch. I sent it back to Cartier for refurbishment and it came back like brand new!


----------



## ambrosia

How pink is the pink gold?  I really don't like yellow gold and I'm getting the bracelet and necklace soon...Its going to be a 'suprise' for me...I just need to figure out which one I want, lol.

All of my jewellery is silver or white gold...so I'm afraid if I get the pink gold it won't go with anything and will look bad...thoughts anyone?


----------



## FleurDeLis

*ambrosia,*
The pic on the previous pages is my pink gold love bracelet. It is a very subdued pink. All of my other jewler is white gold or platinum. The bracelet blends in very well. The cartier SA recommended not getting white gold for this piece since it would need rodium treatments and this bracelet is meant to be worn at all times. Here is a pic of the bracelet and my other jewlery I usually wear with it


----------



## La Vanguardia

ambrosia said:


> How pink is the pink gold?  I really don't like yellow gold and I'm getting the bracelet and necklace soon...Its going to be a 'suprise' for me...I just need to figure out which one I want, lol.
> 
> All of my jewellery is silver or white gold...so I'm afraid if I get the pink gold it won't go with anything and will look bad...thoughts anyone?



Cartier makes a very subdued pink gold compared to others. Also, I personally prefer pink gold together with white gold/platinum. Both metals combined look good together.


----------



## psychedelic

Maybe you would like to go for the pink gold, Ambrosia? I was deciding between yellow and pink, when my SA told me that pink is less common and it flatters most skin tones. My DH prefers white gold initially but now, after seeing the pink on me he agrees that pink looks good. I get lots of compliments on it too 

La Van, my SA was advising against polishing the bracelet as small amount of gold will be lifted and this might affect the look of the screw imprints. Not sure if what she said it's true but I hoping that the scratches will blend overtime.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

i want one!!! They are so pretty and classy looking!


----------



## ambrosia

FleurDeLis said:


> *ambrosia,*
> The pic on the previous pages is my pink gold love bracelet. It is a very subdued pink. All of my other jewler is white gold or platinum. The bracelet blends in very well. The cartier SA recommended not getting white gold for this piece since it would need rodium treatments and this bracelet is meant to be worn at all times. Here is a pic of the bracelet and my other jewlery I usually wear with it



Thanks, FleurDeLis!  It looks really good with the other jewellery!  Good point about the rodium treatment as well.

psychedelic...I think you may be right.  The pink gold seems like it will "blend" in more and be more of a subtle thing.

La Vanguardia...after seeing FleurDeLis' pics...I have to agree!  I think the pink gold will be a good combo with everything and is something a little different and more uniquie.

So now I'm leaning towards pink .  Thanks everyone!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

So the pink gold is cheaper than the yellow gold then? 

In order of price, which is the cheapest and the most expensive? Rose gold, yellow gold or white gold?


----------



## FleurDeLis

pink and yellow are the same price (3300.00)
white gold is a little more (3500.00 or 3600.00)


----------



## Jayne1

Their pink is very subtle but the yellow gold is subtle as well!

Initially, I was going to get the pink bracelet, but after trying it on, it looked odd with my pink toned skin. That really surprised me.  My skin is kind of pale and pinkish and the pink gold looked too pink and made my arm look like a cooked lobster. The yellow bracelet looks pinkish on me.  Sounds odd but I ended up with the yellow... which barely looks yellow.  I think you have to try it in the store and see which one is best.


----------



## lanasyogamama

This might be a silly question, but is the bracelet itself (not the key) solid 18K?


----------



## tillie46

Jayne1 said:


> I have one.  It took about a year, but I finally got used to having the darn thing on my wrist at all times.  At first, it kind of annoyed me that I couldn't take it off.  Now I forget it's there.  I think it's worse in the summer.



*Jayne1........* I felt the same way for a while, and it made me a little claustrophobic!  I carry the little screwdriver with me at all times! :lolots: I've had my bracelet a year,and it was about $3,800.  I guess the price of the bracelet fluctuates with the price of gold per oz.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

this thread is 3 years old!


----------



## thegraceful1

lanasyogamama said:


> This might be a silly question, but is the bracelet itself (not the key) solid 18K?


 
^Yes it is.


----------



## tillie46

We're all so observant, aren't we????


----------



## lanasyogamama

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> this thread is 3 years old!


  I know, I'm sorry, I just found it on a search!


----------



## thegraceful1

l*anasyogamama*- dont worry about it!, did you noticed my answer in regatds to your question, yes the LOVE bracalet is solid 18K.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Yes, thank you thegraceful1!  

I had never really thought about the love bracelet before, but I've been wanting a gold bangle forever.  Whenever I wear any bracelet though, I take it off absentmindedly!  So, a bracelet locked onto my body would be ideal!  Therefore, I've officially added it to my wishlist!


----------



## chessmont

CAn any screwdriver take off the bracelet, or just the one it comes with?  What if you lose it?


----------



## Phillyfan

I'd be afraid to use a different size screwdriver. If it didn't fit just right, it could make a scratch. I go to the Cartier store when I want my bracelet on or off. They have the right screwdrivers on hand and know what they are doing. It isn't the most convenient being 20 minutes away. But to me, it is well worth it!


----------



## chessmont

Hokaplan said:


> I'd be afraid to use a different size screwdriver. If it didn't fit just right, it could make a scratch. I go to the Cartier store when I want my bracelet on or off. They have the right screwdrivers on hand and know what they are doing. It isn't the most convenient being 20 minutes away. But to me, it is well worth it!



-Yikes I'm an hour away!  You can't buy another screwdriver?


----------



## go_dragons

When I bought my love bracelet at the SF Cartier, the SA used an ordinary screwdriver to put the bracelet together.  In fact, he said he prefers using that over the Cartier screwdriver because he said it's easier for him.  To each his own, I guess.


----------



## chessmont

Thanks for the info, go_dragons


----------



## danielles

hmm.. if you lose the screwdriver, can you still repurchase it from Cartier? :wondering


----------



## mrb4bags

I would think that Cartier would sell the screwdriver if you needed to replace it.  I have yet to use mine because I am afraid of damaging the bracelet so when I need to have it cleaned or polished I will have the SA do it for me.


----------



## bagsforme

^They sell them for around $80.  If you loose the screw they are about $40.


----------



## VuittonsLover

chessmont said:


> CAn any screwdriver take off the bracelet, or just the one it comes with?  What if you lose it?



you can put it on with a screwdriver that is the right size.

In fact Cartier used a normal screwdriver when they originally put the bracelet on me. LOL


----------



## yunwendy

I just use the "Love" screwdriver.


----------



## chessmont

I am assuming the sizes (16, 18, 20, etc.) are millimeters?  If I had a 6.5 inch wrist, would a 20 be too big?  I don't want a tight fit.  I usually wear my watches sized to a 7 inch wrist equivalent.  So 20 would be 8 inches? Seems that would fit me like a bangle.

Anyone have examples of their wrist size, what size they bought, and how it fits (tight, loose, etc)  TIA

Is it hard to removes by one's self?

Sorry to keep such an old thread going, but I have just discovered this style and really like it, want to find out more...


----------



## bagsforme

16, 17, 18 sizes are in cm's.  
I have a 6" wrist and wear a 17.  Could have gone with 18 but I didn't want to notice it on my wrist if I wore it all the time.  I don't even notice the 17.  It doesn't clank when I'm typing or writing.  It slides up & down my arm about 3" so its not to tight.
Cartier has sizers so you can see what fits you best.  I highly suggest trying it on before ordering one.
Its fairly easy to take it off yourself but hard to put in on yourself.  Screws are so tiny they need a steady hand.  Any small screwdriver would work.


----------



## chessmont

Thank you bagsforme


----------



## marilee

xxx
you should read the rules BEFORE you post, this will get you banned.


----------



## cartier_love

x


----------



## chessmont

bagsforme said:


> 16, 17, 18 sizes are in cm's.
> 
> -oops I meant cm, but typed mm's


----------



## libby91

I want one so bad! I want the YG without diamonds


----------



## cartier_love

Me too, that's exactly what I want. I'm obsessed with getting one. I'm going to Orlando soon and will stop by the Cartier store and try one on.


----------



## everything posh

^^ that is the one I've always wanted as well. My DH bought it for me last year for Christmas! I have the 16cm and it is perfect! I absolutely love it! I will post a pic later!


----------



## mollyseventeen

This is probably an amature question, but I just received my first Cartier love bracelet, and was wondering... Are you really allowed to always have it on? I've been pretty paranoid about going about my everyday routine with it, worrying I'll somehow damage or break it while working out or showering. Am I crazy? Thanks!


----------



## dster1

everything posh said:


> ^^ that is the one I've always wanted as well. My DH bought it for me last year for Christmas! I have the 16cm and it is perfect! I absolutely love it! I will post a pic later!


what size is your wrist? I'm debating between the 16 and 17.


----------



## everything posh

dster1 said:


> what size is your wrist? I'm debating between the 16 and 17.




I've never measured my wrist. I just knew the 16 would be perfect for me as I didn't want it to be very loose. It fits just right.  I suppose it all depends on the kind of fit you like.


----------



## glistenpearls

mollyseventeen said:


> This is probably an amature question, but I just received my first Cartier love bracelet, and was wondering... Are you really allowed to always have it on? I've been pretty paranoid about going about my everyday routine with it, worrying I'll somehow damage or break it while working out or showering. Am I crazy? Thanks!



Mine is almost a year old now and I haven't taken them off except for cleaning. I shower and even went to swimming pool with them. It won't get damage unless you do something extreme with it, but the bracelet will have scratches and that's just the way it is.


----------



## cldixon1

What does everyone do when you work out? Leave alone? Cover with sweatband?


----------



## kiana904

cldixon1 said:


> What does everyone do when you work out? Leave alone? Cover with sweatband?



I do yoga with mine. Thought about using a sweat band but haven't found one. So far, it is fine & does not bang into things. I was extra careful the first couple of days working out with it. Eventually I just got used to it.


----------



## KristenG

I just got my RG Love last week and I'm headed to the gym tomorrow for my first workout with it. I am so worried I'll bang it into things and scratch it! What kind of sweat band are you all talking about? I think I should try and find one.


----------



## Creammia

I wear mine when practicing hot yoga and pililates yes I still feel uncomfortable when doing certain poses .. Because the bracelet kinda limited my wrist movement ..
I would like to know more about the sweat bands pls post more info ladies ...


----------



## stmary

kiana904 said:


> I do yoga with mine. Thought about using a sweat band but haven't found one. So far, it is fine & does not bang into things. I was extra careful the first couple of days working out with it. Eventually I just got used to it.



Kiana, 
 May i know if your bracelet is snug or loose? Mine is loose (it can pass below my wristbone), 
I'm just curious if certain pose (the cat or the snake) that the bangle will touch the floor if you know what i mean.


----------



## chicmom78

cldixon1 said:
			
		

> What does everyone do when you work out? Leave alone? Cover with sweatband?



I actually cover mine with a sweatband just because mine does slide a little and not only will the sweatband keep it in place but also protects it. I do crossfit, spinning and yoga. I def can't have it getting in the way while crossfit


----------



## kiana904

stmary said:


> Kiana,
> May i know if your bracelet is snug or loose? Mine is loose (it can pass below my wristbone),
> I'm just curious if certain pose (the cat or the snake) that the bangle will touch the floor if you know what i mean.



Mine also can pass below my wristbone. I have the size 16 & I think that is the smallest size. I prefer to wear it snug but I guess that's as snug as it gets since my wrist is small. The bracelet can touch the floor if I let it. On some level, I'm still conscious about it & make an effort for it not to slide down my wrist. I have not found a good sweatband that people are talking about & don't know if it's comfortable so haven't been using one with it. Maybe I should get one; but for now it does not bother me that much to be wearing it with my practice since I don't want to be taking my bracelet on/off all the time. Hth


----------



## russellmark87

I love diamond cuff bangle bracelet


----------



## stmary

kiana904 said:


> Mine also can pass below my wristbone. I have the size 16 & I think that is the smallest size. I prefer to wear it snug but I guess that's as snug as it gets since my wrist is small. The bracelet can touch the floor if I let it. On some level, I'm still conscious about it & make an effort for it not to slide down my wrist. I have not found a good sweatband that people are talking about & don't know if it's comfortable so haven't been using one with it. Maybe I should get one; but for now it does not bother me that much to be wearing it with my practice since I don't want to be taking my bracelet on/off all the time. Hth



Hi kiana,
   Thank you for your reply. When I wore my bracelet I am very concious when I workout because I dont want to do any damage to them. I am cery careful with all ny jewelery and I take good care of them especially my LOVE. Hiwever 2 weeks into wearing it the bracelet changes its shape and now have been for check and repair for the past 3 weeks. Im still waiting for it and see what they say about it.  Anyways in regards to the sweatband, I too cant find the perfect one so 
I use a new sock and cut the close end and use it to cover my bracelet when I workout.


----------



## kiana904

stmary said:


> Hi kiana,
> Thank you for your reply. When I wore my bracelet I am very concious when I workout because I dont want to do any damage to them. I am cery careful with all ny jewelery and I take good care of them especially my LOVE. Hiwever 2 weeks into wearing it the bracelet changes its shape and now have been for check and repair for the past 3 weeks. Im still waiting for it and see what they say about it.  Anyways in regards to the sweatband, I too cant find the perfect one so
> I use a new sock and cut the close end and use it to cover my bracelet when I workout.



I am very OCD about my jewelry & personal stuff in general too. But slowly learning to be better at it; otherwise I will never wear or enjoy my jewelry! Lol. I will probably see if I can find a good sweat band. For now, I'm just careful with it & so far it's been fine.  hope your bracelet gets fixed by cartier soon.


----------



## lanasyogamama

cldixon1 said:


> What does everyone do when you work out? Leave alone? Cover with sweatband?





kiana904 said:


> I do yoga with mine. Thought about using a sweat band but haven't found one. So far, it is fine & does not bang into things. I was extra careful the first couple of days working out with it. Eventually I just got used to it.





Creammia said:


> I wear mine when practicing hot yoga and pililates yes I still feel uncomfortable when doing certain poses .. Because the bracelet kinda limited my wrist movement ..
> I would like to know more about the sweat bands pls post more info ladies ...





chicmom78 said:


> I actually cover mine with a sweatband just because mine does slide a little and not only will the sweatband keep it in place but also protects it. I do crossfit, spinning and yoga. I def can't have it getting in the way while crossfit



I'm so happy this subject came up, I'm having a problem with this. 

When I just had one I didn't use anything for my yoga practice, but now I have the Clou (yay!) and I don't want them banging together for an hour a day like that so I have been wearing a yoga headband wrapped between the two.  But now I have a vein on the side of my arm that gets bigger when I exercise, and having anything constricting it, like the headband is pretty painful!  I've been trying to get the Clou and the headband as close to my hand as possible, away from my arm, but if there are any other solutions out there, I'd love to hear them!


----------



## cupcake34

> I'm so happy this subject came up, I'm having a problem with this.
> 
> When I just had one I didn't use anything for my yoga practice, but now I have the Clou (yay!) and I don't want them banging together for an hour a day like that so I have been wearing a yoga headband wrapped between the two. But now I have a vein on the side of my arm that gets bigger when I exercise, and having anything constricting it, like the headband is pretty painful! I've been trying to get the Clou and the headband as close to my hand as possible, away from my arm, but if there are any other solutions out there, I'd love to hear them!



What about a simple hair tie? That should be enough to keep them separated and, hopefully, won't cause any problems.


----------



## chicmom78

lanasyogamama said:
			
		

> I'm so happy this subject came up, I'm having a problem with this.
> 
> When I just had one I didn't use anything for my yoga practice, but now I have the Clou (yay!) and I don't want them banging together for an hour a day like that so I have been wearing a yoga headband wrapped between the two.  But now I have a vein on the side of my arm that gets bigger when I exercise, and having anything constricting it, like the headband is pretty painful!  I've been trying to get the Clou and the headband as close to my hand as possible, away from my arm, but if there are any other solutions out there, I'd love to hear them!



Hmm what if you just cover your love with a thin wrist/sweat band but leave the clou uncovered? I have an Adidas one that is thin and not very wide that works well, the Nike ones are thick, wide and tighter. Or a tight compression sleeve and cut it so you just use it at the wrist to cover the love


----------



## lanasyogamama

cupcake34 said:


> What about a simple hair tie? That should be enough to keep them separated and, hopefully, won't cause any problems.



I tried that, they roll over the hair tie. :/


----------



## dialv

I use my lululemon wristband, it's long so maybe it can be bunched up around the love and clou.


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

lanasyogamama said:


> I tried that, they roll over the hair tie. :/



Just popping in to the Love thread because I've started to have dreams about owning the bracelet! Don't own one yet but have other bangles I wish to protect and I find this type of hair tie to be very good at separating two bangles and stop them from hitting each other:







Got some in Shanghai two years ago and have been using them ever since - love them for hair buns and very convenient to wear on the wrists. Because they're bigger than ties, it should do the trick  HTH


----------



## lanasyogamama

ShimmerDreamz said:


> Just popping in to the Love thread because I've started to have dreams about owning the bracelet! Don't own one yet but have other bangles I wish to protect and I find this type of hair tie to be very good at separating two bangles and stop them from hitting each other:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some in Shanghai two years ago and have been using them ever since - love them for hair buns and very convenient to wear on the wrists. Because they're bigger than ties, it should do the trick  HTH




Thank you so much!


----------



## pearlypinay

I have been interested in gold bangles for years. I had a friend in University from Hawaii introduced me to the Heritage Bangles that girls receive upon High School or College Graduation. Although I thought the Heritage Jewelry was very beautiful, I wanted something a little less 'Hawaiian' that I would be able to wear daily. I'm not a fan of Kourtney Kardashian, or the Kardashian's in general, but my teen sister watches the show religiously. That's when I, like so many other ladies, chanced upon the Cartier Love Bracelet. 

My only question is : How difficult is it to put on and take off? I see most of you keep it on while working out, but I remove all of my jewellery before working out, including my wedding rings. When I go to the gym I leave everything at home. I actually hate sweating, (lol) and if any jewellery touches the sweat, I get a bit peeved.


----------



## cldixon1

How often do you guys tighten your screws? Maybe once every 2 weeks? Or more often?


----------



## kiana904

pearlypinay said:


> I have been interested in gold bangles for years. I had a friend in University from Hawaii introduced me to the Heritage Bangles that girls receive upon High School or College Graduation. Although I thought the Heritage Jewelry was very beautiful, I wanted something a little less 'Hawaiian' that I would be able to wear daily. I'm not a fan of Kourtney Kardashian, or the Kardashian's in general, but my teen sister watches the show religiously. That's when I, like so many other ladies, chanced upon the Cartier Love Bracelet.
> 
> My only question is : How difficult is it to put on and take off? I see most of you keep it on while working out, but I remove all of my jewellery before working out, including my wedding rings. When I go to the gym I leave everything at home. I actually hate sweating, (lol) and if any jewellery touches the sweat, I get a bit peeved.



It is not difficult to put on/ take off but I wouldn't do it very often for fear that it will loosen the screws... but that is just me. The SA also said the same to me. You might want to consider the cuff if you are planning to take it on/off regularly. I know of quite a few TPFers who have the cuff & loved it. I'm sure they will be happy to answer any questions you might have if you are considering the cuff.


----------



## kiana904

cldixon1 said:


> How often do you guys tighten your screws? Maybe once every 2 weeks? Or more often?



I only tighten the screws if needed. So far, haven't had the need to do it yet. I think that unnecessary tightening might destroy the screws...


----------



## Lovefour

cldixon1 said:


> How often do you guys tighten your screws? Maybe once every 2 weeks? Or more often?


I tightened them after the first week as my SA told me to. It's been 8 months and have not touched them.


----------



## Lovefour

pearlypinay said:


> I have been interested in gold bangles for years. I had a friend in University from Hawaii introduced me to the Heritage Bangles that girls receive upon High School or College Graduation. Although I thought the Heritage Jewelry was very beautiful, I wanted something a little less 'Hawaiian' that I would be able to wear daily. I'm not a fan of Kourtney Kardashian, or the Kardashian's in general, but my teen sister watches the show religiously. That's when I, like so many other ladies, chanced upon the Cartier Love Bracelet.
> 
> My only question is : How difficult is it to put on and take off? I see most of you keep it on while working out, but I remove all of my jewellery before working out, including my wedding rings. When I go to the gym I leave everything at home. I actually hate sweating, (lol) and if any jewellery touches the sweat, I get a bit peeved.


If you plan on taking it off daily I would not get it.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Lovefour said:


> If you plan on taking it off daily I would not get it.



+1

I tighten the screws every few months.


----------



## Machick333

hey guys... in a bit of a dilema. I asked DH for the Love for my "push present" (hehe) but when i went to get fitted, she fit me for a 17...which i though made sence. then when i came home, i remember i had measured my wrist prepregnancy when iw as buying my watch. my pre-pregnancy wrist is about 14.7 and my 7 month preggers wrist is 15.5 .... you think i need to wait until i give birth and loose weight to get re fitted for the love? (what a bummer!) or is 17 fine for my pre preggers wrist too? 

thanks for the help!


----------



## Greentea

cldixon1 said:


> How often do you guys tighten your screws? Maybe once every 2 weeks? Or more often?



Not at all - maybe 3 times a year for me


----------



## LDDChanel

Machick333 said:


> hey guys... in a bit of a dilema. I asked DH for the Love for my "push present" (hehe) but when i went to get fitted, she fit me for a 17...which i though made sence. then when i came home, i remember i had measured my wrist prepregnancy when iw as buying my watch. my pre-pregnancy wrist is about 14.7 and my 7 month preggers wrist is 15.5 .... you think i need to wait until i give birth and loose weight to get re fitted for the love? (what a bummer!) or is 17 fine for my pre preggers wrist too?
> 
> thanks for the help!



I think it depends on whether you want it to be really fitted or if you want a looser fit. I think the 17 would be great but would probably be a bit of a looser fit once you're back to your pre-pregnancy weight. My wrist is a 15 and I went with a 17 and wish I would have gone a bit looser (but that's just personal preference).


----------



## phillj12

Machick333 said:


> hey guys... in a bit of a dilema. I asked DH for the Love for my "push present" (hehe) but when i went to get fitted, she fit me for a 17...which i though made sence. then when i came home, i remember i had measured my wrist prepregnancy when iw as buying my watch. my pre-pregnancy wrist is about 14.7 and my 7 month preggers wrist is 15.5 .... you think i need to wait until i give birth and loose weight to get re fitted for the love? (what a bummer!) or is 17 fine for my pre preggers wrist too?
> 
> thanks for the help!



I think I just wrote this on another post so forgive me for those who have heard my sort. My wrist is 14.75 am I initially got a 16. I adored the way it looked on my wrist as looked fitted but not tight. After a few weeks it drove me nuts because I could feel the screws and when I went on vacation in a warm climate it wouldn't slide much and made me crazy. I exchanged for the 17 and its def bigger than I would have liked BUT its comfortable and I hardly notice that I have it on. It does bang stuff more than the 16 but a wrist between 14.75-15cm really could use a size 16.5 Love, which doesn't exist. Maybe wait to be sure??


----------



## Lovefour

My wrist is  inches so I guess that equals 15.25 and I wear a 17 and it is perfect!!


----------



## Lovefour

6 inches I left the number out sorry


----------



## Diamond_girl

Machick333 said:


> hey guys... in a bit of a dilema. I asked DH for the Love for my "push present" (hehe) but when i went to get fitted, she fit me for a 17...which i though made sence. then when i came home, i remember i had measured my wrist prepregnancy when iw as buying my watch. my pre-pregnancy wrist is about 14.7 and my 7 month preggers wrist is 15.5 .... you think i need to wait until i give birth and loose weight to get re fitted for the love? (what a bummer!) or is 17 fine for my pre preggers wrist too?
> 
> thanks for the help!



It's funny, I asked my DH for the same exact "push present" and was wondering exactly the same thing I think I will go with 17, if it doesn't fit properly right after I give birth then ill wait to wear it later, but I HAVE to have it!))) I've been obsessing with it , all thanks to this lovely forum))))) 
It all depends on how you gain weight, my wrist hasn't changed yet ( 6 month preggo) and I like a looser fit so I'd go with 17..... Can't wait for this baby!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

My wrist is 6 inches, or 15.25cm, and my Cartier SA suggested a size 17 for me.  

I tried on the 16 and prefer the way it fit in the store because it was tighter and didn't move around, but my SA also reminded me that I was fitted in winter, and that fingers/wrists swell in summer and/or warmer climates.  The SA assured me that a 16 would be too small for me during the summer or if I planned to be very active.

I don't own a LOVE yet, but that didn't stop me from being fitted!  :giggles:

If I were you, I would go with a 17... which you can purchase now.  That way, it will fit right away, and will continue to fit should you ever have more children.  (You won't have to remove it later.)
Unless you *really* prefer a tight fit, and then I'd suggest either getting a 16 or just wait and be re-fitted in a few months after the baby.


----------



## OneShinyface

^^^ I agree. I could "wear" a 16, but I worried that if I had any hint of swelling or if at some point I gained weight...God forbid...I would feel the 16 was WAY uncomfortable. 

I worried about feeling something that heavy on my wristbone.  So I went with the 17. A 16.5 would have been perfect, but the 17 fits like that of Kelly Ripa (who has two - jealous) and Naomi Watts.

I like being able to push it up a bit so it doesn't hit anything and get too scratched.


----------



## Machick333

LDDChanel said:


> I think it depends on whether you want it to be really fitted or if you want a looser fit. I think the 17 would be great but would probably be a bit of a looser fit once you're back to your pre-pregnancy weight. My wrist is a 15 and I went with a 17 and wish I would have gone a bit looser (but that's just personal preference).



Hmm maybe ur right .my wrist bone is actually prominent so even when I deliver ... My bone may make the 16 uncomfortable ... Thanks for ur input !


----------



## Machick333

phillj12 said:


> I think I just wrote this on another post so forgive me for those who have heard my sort. My wrist is 14.75 am I initially got a 16. I adored the way it looked on my wrist as looked fitted but not tight. After a few weeks it drove me nuts because I could feel the screws and when I went on vacation in a warm climate it wouldn't slide much and made me crazy. I exchanged for the 17 and its def bigger than I would have liked BUT its comfortable and I hardly notice that I have it on. It does bang stuff more than the 16 but a wrist between 14.75-15cm really could use a size 16.5 Love, which doesn't exist. Maybe wait to be sure??



That's what I was thinking ... 16.5 would be perfect !!! Lol hmm yeah I do tend to swell in heat and at night .... So i would hate to be unformfortable ! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Machick333

Diamond_girl said:


> It's funny, I asked my DH for the same exact "push present" and was wondering exactly the same thing I think I will go with 17, if it doesn't fit properly right after I give birth then ill wait to wear it later, but I HAVE to have it!))) I've been obsessing with it , all thanks to this lovely forum)))))
> It all depends on how you gain weight, my wrist hasn't changed yet ( 6 month preggo) and I like a looser fit so I'd go with 17..... Can't wait for this baby!



Lol congrats on the pregnancy !!! Lol it's a great push present ! I'm with you ... I can't wait ! I think 17 is the way to go ... And hope it doesn't end up too big..


----------



## Machick333

OneShinyface said:


> ^^^ I agree. I could "wear" a 16, but I worried that if I had any hint of swelling or if at some point I gained weight...God forbid...I would feel the 16 was WAY uncomfortable.
> 
> I worried about feeling something that heavy on my wristbone.  So I went with the 17. A 16.5 would have been perfect, but the 17 fits like that of Kelly Ripa (who has two - jealous) and Naomi Watts.
> 
> I like being able to push it up a bit so it doesn't hit anything and get too scratched.



Yes ... 16.5 would be perfect !!! But I think 17 sounds better than 16 at this point ... Would hate for it to be too tight !


----------



## iabell1611

Got my RG as an early push present to myself a few weeks ago. 35 weeks! And i already want another one. This forum is sooo dangerous and awesome at the same time! Lol


----------



## phillj12

Machick333 said:


> That's what I was thinking ... 16.5 would be perfect !!! Lol hmm yeah I do tend to swell in heat and at night .... So i would hate to be unformfortable ! Thanks for your help!



There are def a lot of people on here who wear it on the snugger side, but less than 1cm larger than your wrist would be tight! My SA who fitted me is the manager and wears 3 of her own and she, and several other SAs who fitted me, said the 16 was the right size for me. But even the day after I put the 16 on, i went back to the store to ask if it was too tight because the screws were grazing the sides of my wrist and I dost like that feeling. I kept thinking I would stop noticing it...nope!

I think you have 2 weeks to exchange and at that point they didn't have a 17 for me so I was able to wear the 16 even longer, which was good. When we were in Hawaii I told my DH that he needed to make certain I changed for the 17 because it was just too tight. I mean it wasn't literally tight on my wrist, like pinching, but just a bit suffocating. The second I put on the 17 it was a HUGE sigh of relief! I think you need 1.5cm bigger than your wrist for perfect fit, but everyone's body is different. I even have bony wrists and they didn't have the appearance of being swollen in the heat. Go with your gut, but know u can exchange!


----------



## cldixon1

I got my love today!!! ) it's a size 16 (I have tiny wrists). I have been wearing a few hours and notice the way the screws feel touching my skin. It doesn't feel uncomfortable, but it definitely feels weird. I know some people said it takes a few weeks to get used to it, is this the case with those of you that have a closer fit? I usually like a much closer fit, but I wouldn't want to realize in a week that it feels tight :/ advice?


----------



## cldixon1

I have a 15 wrist if that helps!


----------



## jessio312

its not hard taking on and off but mine has been on everyday since I got them. I love them and they don't bother me


----------



## phillj12

cldixon1 said:


> I have a 15 wrist if that helps!



Wow, that sounds kind of small for a 15 wrist but it just depends what feels comfortable to you. Mine is a 14.75. 

Are you in a warm climate? If so and it's comfy, prob fine. Can also take a hot steamy shower and see how it feels. 

I remember I scanned tons of pages on Love thread a while back and someone said to see if size is right (of course this is just her opinion), with your arm upright, pull Live as high as it ca go towards your hand and then let it go to see how far down it goes. She felt one fist- length (thumb to pinky) was about right. My 16 was about an inch short of that and my 17 goes about a 1/2" lower than that! So, most people are somewhere in-between.

I would just wear it carefully for a week and see how u feel. I guess if I couldn't have exchanged I would have gotten used to the 16. One other thing that made me uncomfortable with it was that after a shower I could really dry off the acres. I don't do that with my 17 but they have air on them so they can dry. 

Good luck!


----------



## phillj12

Oops, silly spell check--meat to say I could NOT really dry off the screws. 

Good luck!


----------



## cldixon1

So I measured my wrist, I'm a little over 15 at the smallest and 15.5 ish at other parts. I woke up this morning with little screw marks where it had dug into my skin. It's not a warm climate here now so now I'm worried. Im planning on calling my SA today to ask what I should do. If the screws didn't stick in it would probably be perfect


----------



## LDDChanel

cldixon1 said:


> So I measured my wrist, I'm a little over 15 at the smallest and 15.5 ish at other parts. I woke up this morning with little screw marks where it had dug into my skin. It's not a warm climate here now so now I'm worried. Im planning on calling my SA today to ask what I should do. If the screws didn't stick in it would probably be perfect



First off, congratulations on your LOVE! I'm around the same size as you (15) and I wear a 17. And I've been wondering if I should have gotten an 18 so it was a bit roomier. The 16 sounds like it's definitely too tight for you  You really shouldn't be feeling the screws. And if it's doing that already in the winter, just imagine what will happen in the summer. It really comes down to personal preference but if you're worried it's probably better to go up a size.


----------



## cldixon1

I agree! You all have been so helpful. I am going to call my SA today to see what he thinks. I hate to be parted with it, but I want it to be perfect. I think the 16 is definitely too small and constricting.


----------



## Greentea

cldixon1 said:


> I got my love today!!! ) it's a size 16 (I have tiny wrists). I have been wearing a few hours and notice the way the screws feel touching my skin. It doesn't feel uncomfortable, but it definitely feels weird. I know some people said it takes a few weeks to get used to it, is this the case with those of you that have a closer fit? I usually like a much closer fit, but I wouldn't want to realize in a week that it feels tight :/ advice?



I have a 15.5 wrist and when I got my size 17, I never had any awareness of the screws. It took me 2 days to get used to - maybe size up?


----------



## Lovefour

cldixon1 said:


> I agree! You all have been so helpful. I am going to call my SA today to see what he thinks. I hate to be parted with it, but I want it to be perfect. I think the 16 is definitely too small and constricting.


My wrist is 15.25 and I love my 17!!!!!


----------



## chicmom78

cldixon1 said:


> I agree! You all have been so helpful. I am going to call my SA today to see what he thinks. I hate to be parted with it, but I want it to be perfect. I think the 16 is definitely too small and constricting.



I also have a 15 wrist and have a size 17 which I think is perfect, sometimes I think I could have done a 16 but I live in FL and didn't want to regret if if felt too tight in the humid summertime!


----------



## chicmom78

Machick333 said:


> hey guys... in a bit of a dilema. I asked DH for the Love for my "push present" (hehe) but when i went to get fitted, she fit me for a 17...which i though made sence. then when i came home, i remember i had measured my wrist prepregnancy when iw as buying my watch. my pre-pregnancy wrist is about 14.7 and my 7 month preggers wrist is 15.5 .... you think i need to wait until i give birth and loose weight to get re fitted for the love? (what a bummer!) or is 17 fine for my pre preggers wrist too?
> 
> thanks for the help!



I think a 17 would be fine, but I bet your wrist will go back to its pre preg size quickly after giving birth as its prob just swelling


----------



## cupcake34

I've just scratched my bracelet quite a bit, and I don't know how it happened. Up to now, the scratches were rather small and not very visible. Now my Love bracelet is getting older

Do you all still love your bracelet despite all the scratches? I wonder whether the bracelet will look better when it's all scratched up so that the scratches blend in and are not as visible as individual ones...


----------



## cldixon1

Scratches only make it more lived in and beautiful! I can't wait till mine gets a good patina.


----------



## cupcake34

> Scratches only make it more lived in and beautiful! I can't wait till mine gets a good patina.



Yeah, you're probably right. The only thing that bothers me is that some parts look so new and other parts are scratched up! I'd like a more "even" look


----------



## cldixon1

Yeah but that makes it unique!!  it will even out I'm sure


----------



## cupcake34

Oh well, I hope so. 

I know scratches are INEVITABLE but it still hurts to see them on a shiny bracelet...


----------



## cldixon1

The 17 ended up being the perfect fit!! I'm so happy thanks for all your help Cartier experts


----------



## Greentea

cldixon1 said:


> View attachment 2073198
> 
> 
> The 17 ended up being the perfect fit!! I'm so happy thanks for all your help Cartier experts



Good news - it looks great


----------



## Lovefour

Looks perfect!!!!


----------



## Diamond_girl

I have a question for all you lively "love" owners. I have a rose gold love , no diamonds. I wear it every single day since I got it. Now my wedding is coming up in June and I was wondering if I could leave this beauty on my wrist for the wedding?! I asked a couple people " non-cartier" owners , to whom it's just a thik gold bangle and they said -NO way, wear a diamond bracelet instead. I want to hear your opinions on this. My dress is very girly with soft fluffy ruffles , no bling, all organza. My bridesmaids will be wearing blush pink dresses and my wedding colors are blush pink ivory and gold, if that helps. 
What do you think?


----------



## avcbob

Diamond_girl said:


> I have a question for all you lively "love" owners. I have a rose gold love , no diamonds. I wear it every single day since I got it. Now my wedding is coming up in June and I was wondering if I could leave this beauty on my wrist for the wedding?! I asked a couple people " non-cartier" owners , to whom it's just a thik gold bangle and they said -NO way, wear a diamond bracelet instead. I want to hear your opinions on this. My dress is very girly with soft fluffy ruffles , no bling, all organza. My bridesmaids will be wearing blush pink dresses and my wedding colors are blush pink ivory and gold, if that helps.
> What do you think?


Leave it on!  It's a part of you now and shouldn't be removed for anything.  We just attended a wedding and bride was a love wearer, and she wore it.


----------



## Diamond_girl

avcbob said:


> Leave it on!  It's a part of you now and shouldn't be removed for anything.  We just attended a wedding and bride was a love wearer, and she wore it.



Thank you! I do want to leave it on, it's def a part of me and it is a LOVE bracelet after all . Wedding is about love! I'm wearing it!


----------



## avcbob

Diamond_girl said:


> Thank you! I do want to leave it on, it's def a part of me and it is a LOVE bracelet after all . Wedding is about love! I'm wearing it!


I found a photo of the bride wearing her love - I think it looks great!


Best of luck with your wedding!!  Bob


----------



## Diamond_girl

avcbob said:


> I found a photo of the bride wearing her love - I think it looks great!
> 
> 
> Best of luck with your wedding!!


oh that's great! Thank you! It does look good. 
But if I stack it with my white gold diamond bangle would it work?


----------



## yenskiboo

Hi there everyone!
I'm completely new to this forum (as of 3 minutes ago hehe) and would  like to ask your opinion - I have 3 LOVEs at the moment YG WG and RG (YG  and RG and 4 diamonds each) and I seem to have caught the LOVE bug  (super pun...) because now I'm itching for a full diamond pave one! But I  can't make up my mind - should I get it in YG WG or RG?? Which looks  the best?

Also, another completely of-topic question - when stacking multiple  LOVES, do you think they should all be the same size or have some  variety in the size so it creates and overlapping/zig-zag effect?

Thanks so much!!!!!!!


----------



## ballchai

avcbob said:


> Leave it on!  It's a part of you now and shouldn't be removed for anything.  We just attended a wedding and bride was a love wearer, and she wore it.




I wore mine on my wedding day and it was a WG, however I did wear a diamond tennis bracelet with it. 

So I think you should wear it &#128077;


----------



## dooneybaby

Does anyone have an "Open" Love bracelet style? If so, what are the pros or cons to having this style? I would think it would be easier to put on and take off.
Would you recommend this style?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## CartierLVer

dooneybaby said:


> Does anyone have an "Open" Love bracelet style? If so, what are the pros or cons to having this style? I would think it would be easier to put on and take off.
> Would you recommend this style?
> Thanks in advance.



Dear Dooneybaby. I purchased the Cartier LOVE cuff and absolutely love it! I got a more looser fit than others but find that it is ok! I love having to take it off and on! Especially the type of work I do! Although the LOVE bracelet is a special meaning when people are in "LOVE"! Hence the name of the bracelet! GL


----------



## dooneybaby

808AsianGuy said:


> Dear Dooneybaby. I purchased the Cartier LOVE cuff and absolutely love it! I got a more looser fit than others but find that it is ok! I love having to take it off and on! Especially the type of work I do! Although the LOVE bracelet is a special meaning when people are in "LOVE"! Hence the name of the bracelet! GL


Great, thanks!
It seems like there's more flexibility wearing the open bracelet, so that's probably going to be my choice, with a much tighter fit!


----------



## dream79

the cartier love bracelet is totally timeless imo. It's one of those pieces that's meant to be worn 24/7 and never come off your wrist.


----------



## anthonyroman06

Bling&Bags said:


> I'm in love with this bracelet and would really like to hint to my BF to get it for me. Any ideas how much this costs? Would love to hear back from any of you. Thanks a bunch!



  To hint
1. You can   just tell him about this bracelet 
2. You can tell him that you have fallen in   love with bracelet 
3. You can show the bracelet and say how it will be   looking if I wear it. 
The cost totally depends on you, how much u can afford?   It may be $ 500-$3000.


----------



## Suzie

avcbob said:


> Leave it on!  It's a part of you now and shouldn't be removed for anything.  We just attended a wedding and bride was a love wearer, and she wore it.



I second this!


----------

